# Working in sa



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Could anybody offer any advise on the current job front in sa...I know everywhere is struggling at the mo but on the fact i am female, white and not from sa front
We are looking to move to umhlanga in three months as my partner has accepted a job offer.
I am a print/web graphic designer and I have been told that I am likely to struggle for employment as I am not an SA citizen. I will obvs be applying for a joint visa (which I still need to look into). But even with a work visa am I likely to be overlooked as I am from the uk despite having all the relevant exp/qualifications etc?
Also I have been told that after a year I can apply for residency - is this correct and will it make a difference to my employability ?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to ass - I also feel like there's a huge component of "who you know" that helps with jobs. I have white american friends ( PR ) who were able to secure jobs. If you are on a spousal visa - you can apply for TR and PR at the same time. If you haven't done so - I'd already do so. I can't remember how long you need to be married though.

I'd say start doing your homework, figure out what immigration status changes you might need, get on linked in, and start stalking recruiters.


----------

